# khan shotguns



## camo_greg (Sep 19, 2008)

hey guys. I am new on here. i duck hunt alot and fish quite a bit. i have a question and any info will help. I lost a pin for my semi-auto khan shotgun and was wondering if anyone knew what phone number to call or a good site that carries this brand of shotgun.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bring it into a good gunsmith, they'd be the ones to either know where to get one or they could make one for you.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Call ahlman they have ton and tons of parts 507 685 4244


----------



## camo_greg (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks


----------

